# New to site



## claire_pz (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi my name is Claire. 
I am 36 years old and live in Cornwall.  I found out in May 04, that my one remaining fallopian tube was blocked (beyond repair).  I had an ectopic pregnancy 10 years ago.  My new partner is 43, he had a vasectomy over 15 years ago.  We have decided to try IVF, with surgical extraction.  But feel down heartened already.  My doctor told me that the NHS will not fund IVF in Cornwall.  Especially since my partner already has a grown up child.  I feel so close, yet miles away from my dream of having a child.  My partner has already decided that if donor sperm is the the only way forward, then he is happy to support me.  I just thought that NHS funded had changed, but it seems that I still live in a fertility postcode lottery,

It would be great if anyone had any ideas.

Thanks,
A very frustrated Claire!


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Claire

No real words of comfort I'm afraid. My local PCT do not fund IVF but did help us enormously with the cost of the drugs. I only found this out by talking to a friend. So maybe your surgery can find out if you could get financial assistance in this way.

Good luck to you

HHH XX


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Claire,

It is so difficult, I feel for you.  The NHS funding comes into effect in April 2005 - or so I have been told by the clinic I attend (JR in Oxford).  If I lived in the oxfordshire area I would get my drugs paid for but I don't - life really sucks at times.

Keep smiling.

Kirstyjane


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Claire 

Welcome to ff sorry i cant help with your ? but wishing you so much luck hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Claire,

Welcome to FF!

Can empathise with you about funding, there is none in my area either!

While you are deciding what to do, you are more than welcome to join the Chitter Chatters thread on the In Between Treatment board.  

Laine x


----------



## claire_pz (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you for all your messages of hope,  

Feel better this evening,

I know that I have just started on a journey. and I am sure that it will be frustrating at times.  But I have to remain positive.  My doctor is very good and am sure that she will look into all possible avenues for us.  Luckily I have wonderful support from my partner.  Thats all that matters.

Thank-you,
- Claire -


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Claire, I'm another Claire! there seem to be loads of us on this site.  Sorry you've been feeling down but you've come to the right place  

I'm not funded because of my age - my NHS trust won't fund IVF after 35 but for the under 40s they will fund drugs for 3 cycles. Try asking your GP if they'll at least fund your drugs perhaps - this is worth about £800 - £1000.

The only advantage of going private is there's less of a waiting list!  I got seen straight away.  Some of the couples waiting for free NHS treatments can wait for ages.  It's the tiniest silver lining I'll admit but you've gotta look for them somewhere!

Best of luck,
Clairexx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sorry I have no advice but I just want to wish you luck with everthing.there is always someone on here to chat to and can probably help more than I can.lots of love and luck
jane1
xxxxxx


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Claire,
I live in Exeter, Devon....we've recently been told we need IVF (blocked tubes, and one has to go first) I also have a son from a previous relationship 10 years ago. In Exeter( and the rest of the country I believe)they are possibly about to bring in one free cycle for all in April '05 (new government legislation ). Ask about this at your clinic.......we were told that as we have a child we would be low priority, but I will fight that all the way as he's not my husband's child!!! 
Have you seen the meeting places thread ??........there's a Devon/Cornwall group who have met up , and are planning to do so again ....they are good support as they're local & may be having treatment near you so know more....just to let you know  
Good luck to you  

Rachel xxx


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

hi rachel just wanted to post you as your in probably same circumstances as me and i am still annoyed at what i was told by st marys which dont get me wrong is a wonderfull hospital but me and my hubby were reffered there from doctor then waited months for appt then after a lot of tests etc was told that we would have to go private as i already had a child but this didnt mean my hubby had fathered a child (even though he is best dad to her in the world)our unexplained fertility is due to dh having slow mobility so they thought their was a problem with fertilization so not only did they waste 2 years they also made us disgusted with the SYSTEM as i know people who have had ivf when father has kids from previous relationship but they dont live with them so whats the difference?this is wrong and we have just paid 5000 for icsi at bupa we have remortgaged our house coz thats howmuch it means to us we are now on our 2ww and have 10 days left to find out we had 2 embryos transferred so fingers crossed so yeh i agrree its all wrong and you fight it to the end lots of love and welcome mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dora M (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Claire

I live in South East London and was accepted onto the NHS waiting list in January this year.  I was told that I could expect to wait up to 3 years unless we self funded our treatment.    As I am 38 we decided we had no choice but to self fund and as a result I had my first (and hopefully my last) embryo transfer last Friday.  

The treatment has been very good and I have felt very comfortable thoughout the whole process, but know that I would have received exactly the same had I been seen through the NHS.  

Anyway, im now into day 4 of my 2ww, so am feeling very worried and cant wait until Friday week, when hopefully I will be do my pregnancy test which will be positive.  Fingers crossed...........

The very best of luck to you and everyone that posted a reply to your message.

Dora


----------

